# I love New York



## braidey (Oct 22, 2007)

What do you guys think of her makeup?  Do you think she does it or an makeup artists does it?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 22, 2007)

It is loud.  And tacky.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 22, 2007)

Extremely over-done. She is a great reason why I haven't tried out false lashes yet. Just too too much. And let's not even get on excess boobage in EVERYTHING she wears. 

But the show is funny as hell.....as embarrassed as I am sittin' there watchin' it sometimes.
I was looking for a smiley for my last comment but I came across this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 WTF is goin' on here?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2007)

LambChop's look is the Devil. Although her colors pop like crazy, it's overdone and the lashes are just too much. I think she has an artist do her looks. After all, the show is scripted in every other way....why not? If she does it herself, she needs to get the hell off of TV and get to work where she's needed---backstage at a drag show.


----------



## Larkin (Oct 22, 2007)

I might be on an island here but I* looooove* her makeup. Her eye makeup is the reason why I tune in. I like to see the different colors she uses. On the first show of this new season I liked the gold/copperish color she was wearing. I thought it looked great on her. The only thing I consistently hate are those over the top eyelashes she wears. The falsies seriously detract from the makeup. 

I don't know about anyone else but, I don't get to see vibrant makeup looks on WOC (or women period) on TV often. I like watching Kat Von D on Miami & LA Ink for these same reasons.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't care for it.  It's too much.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 22, 2007)

It's usually really overdone but it fits her character. As for the lashes, I remember during her first season when she was on a boat ride and those lashing were blowing and fluttering on her lids. That was soooo funny. Don't let New York's lashes frighten you into not trying lashes. The normal everyday lashes are nice.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 22, 2007)

I think her makeup is fun! I can't judge her because I do some wild styles myself.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 22, 2007)

why are her eyelashes 5 lbs?


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 22, 2007)

It's great if for a tranny, which I think she might be. No offense to trannies of course, more offense to her. I mean, whoever her MUA is is obviously skilled and is supposed to achieve that overdone look, and on some level it is good to see a woman of a darker skintone working bright color, but because it's New York, it carries an air of tackiness.

 Quote:

  why are her eyelashes 5 lbs?  
 
LULZ!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 22, 2007)

delete plz


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 22, 2007)

You have to admit, her make up looks better than last season. LOL


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_why are her eyelashes 5 lbs?_

 






 Maybe that's why she always closes her eyes when she speaks, like Cedric The Entertainer pointed out.


----------



## feistykitten (Oct 22, 2007)

i think her makeup is HORRIBLE!!! and those boobs are too much. her attitude is stank and that makes her even more unattractive!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 22, 2007)

It's a show guys!!! Like someone else mentioned here, it fits her personality and what she does on TV very well.  That's "her" look, what she's known for.  Yes, it's extreme and the colors are bold but I think it's a combination of the outrageousness going on in the show, her character and a bit of her personal self in there.  
This season I've seen some pretty color combos though...the last episode she had this pretty bronzy and pinkish look which I thought was subtle ( and I mean New York subtle) and real pretty.  
Now, the boobs...they need to be deflated a little bit or find a wardrobe to better suit those puppies in.  They look like they are about to drip out.  
Oh, and her mom looks sooo much better with the new hair style.  
LOL...and lets not forget Mr. Midget Man.  Poor guy! 
I know I know, how embarrassing is it that I watch this show?


----------



## Hilly (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_You have to admit, her make up looks better than last season. LOL_

 
I noticed!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Oh, and her mom looks sooo much better with the new hair style.  
LOL...and lets not forget Mr. Midget Man.  Poor guy! 
I know I know, how embarrassing is it that I watch this show?_

 
Okayyyyy....those are exactly my thoughts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her Mother looks 10x better!


----------



## feistykitten (Oct 22, 2007)

i agree that her mom looks LOADS better.


----------



## captodometer (Oct 23, 2007)

This show hasn't made it to New Zealand yet--American shows get here 3-4 months after they air in the States.  But I saw New York on Flava of Love.  Girl is just tacky: the makeup/clothing is horrible and her attitude stinks.

Think this thread should be merged with the Biggest Cosmetic Sins Committed by WOC one! Not sure if anyone has mentioned tarantula-sized lashes yet.......


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 23, 2007)

Her makeup is as crazy as her personality.  It's way overdone but some of those looks actually look great on her.  The lashes are a bit much, but hey whatever floats her boat.  I think at the beginning during Flavor of Love she did her own thing but now that she has a show I'm sure she has a makeup artist.  Oh i love that show.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 23, 2007)

i think it can be overdone sometimes but it fits New York.
I'd figure she has a makeup artist just because shes getting to that level


----------



## lipshock (Oct 23, 2007)

Overdone?  Really?

I do believe this season she's toned it down and the makeup, as well as herself, looks great!  It can be loud at times and some can call it tacky (w/e), but it essentially fits her TV-personality.  I love her makeup, but I'm probably on an island alone here on that one.


----------



## L281173 (Oct 23, 2007)

I like last season's makeup much better.  I loved her bold eyeshadow looks.  Those lashes were hideous though.  She could really wear a red lip well, but that plum had to go.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 24, 2007)

i love it to! your not alone!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree with FacesbyNikki.
Last season, she looked a pure mess.
This time around, it seems like she's trying.
I love the natural looks they do on her. 
I think that she could calm down with some of the louder colors.
I definitely think that a m/u artist is doing her m/u unless she's been practicing or had lessons.
When she was on Flavor of Love 1 and 2 her m/u did not look nearly as good.

They're also doing a much better job with her hair which is nice.  I agree that the boobs are way too much.  It looks like she's busting out of everything and it makes her look bigger even though she's at one of her thinnest weights.


----------



## Katura (Oct 25, 2007)

..


----------



## user46 (Oct 26, 2007)

she be lookin a hot mess. but i watched her on flavor of love, her first season, and this season, lol.


----------



## Evey (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with binksbaby...This season she has really nice makeup most of the time. She definately has a m/u artist do her makeup. She looked like a hot mess on Flavor of love...straight up ghetto. She's still ghetto and loud...and annoying...lol..but at least her makeup doesn't look like crap. As far as her boobs go, she has a really nice figure but she needs to cover those puppies up. Her boobs seem to spill out of her clothes and I know she does it on purpose.


----------



## Larkin (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know why people are saying she definately has a makeup artist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are there not plenty of people on Speckta and others websites who do a fabulous job (that can rival a pro) on their makeup everyday? 

***Hey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




opout:, anyone with a DVR or TIVO, check out the credits for a makeup artist for us.***


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 31, 2007)

Did anyone see the new episode from this week? I thought her makeup looked soooooooooo much better! I especially loved the smokey black eye she had with the long black dress.  I also noticed her lashes are shrinking in size.  
Oh, and I liked the teal eyes also.  I believe her makeup is really improving this season!


----------



## braidey (Oct 31, 2007)

I  would love to know what kind of foundation, blush, and lip products she uses.  I would love to see her makeup artist to.


----------



## Larkin (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Did anyone see the new episode from this week? I thought her makeup looked soooooooooo much better! I especially loved the smokey black eye she had with the long black dress. I also noticed her lashes are shrinking in size. 
Oh, and I liked the teal eyes also. I believe her makeup is really improving this season!_

 
I watched too.  I really liked the gold eye she was wearing.  I can't remember what she was wearing at the time.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2007)

she looks way better this season. and i have to admit, i like wearing the bright colors like her. but it sooo much. i thought guys liked natural ness. she's over the top fabulous. almost a bit drag queen.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Nov 19, 2007)

i love her outfits n style..and the makeup is applied pretty good for it being so overdone atleast haha if she chilled with the winged out liner and 10lb lashes it would look fine but it wouldnt be so over the top, and thats just who she is


----------



## jenii (Nov 20, 2007)

Having seen photos/videos of her out on the town, I think it's safe to assume that she does the makeup herself. Even just when she goes out with her friends, she's got that bold makeup going on. I doubt she's got an on-call makeup artist just for clubbing!

I like her. She makes me laugh, and I love when she gets pissed at one of the guys. Especially Tailor Made. He's such a douchebag!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 20, 2007)

Her boobs were coming out of the tube top so bad last night! holy cow she looks bad...but her lipstick was hot haha


----------



## Evey (Nov 20, 2007)

^ LOL! her boobs are ALWAYS coming out of her clothes....it's ridiculous


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Nov 20, 2007)

Like everyone has said before, her make-up is like her personality. I as much as i hate to love her, I think it looks well on her.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 21, 2007)

definitely a vast improvement, i think some looks are done by a MUA, but sometimes it looks shitty, which has me convinced she did it.

that black ass lipgloss she's been wearing is disgusting, i'm not into that at al.


----------



## meika79 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_LambChop's look is the Devil._

 





Her make-up is interesting to say the least, the lashes are over the top though.


----------



## Rene (Nov 22, 2007)

I think it is to much for everyday look. But going to the club or something that might work.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Having seen photos/videos of her out on the town, I think it's safe to assume that she does the makeup herself. Even just when she goes out with her friends, she's got that bold makeup going on. I doubt she's got an on-call makeup artist just for clubbing!

I like her. She makes me laugh, and I love when she gets pissed at one of the guys. Especially Tailor Made. He's such a douchebag!_

 
You'd be surprised; a lot of people, even minor celebs, do that.  Or perhaps she has a friend who's into makeup that does it for her, and if they're all going out together then her friend can be available to her.


----------



## monirock (Nov 23, 2007)

she does her makeup herself, i think, because in flava of love 1 she would always be in the mirror applying her eyeshadow and it looks basically the same to me except tackier.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_I might be on an island here but I* looooove* her makeup. Her eye makeup is the reason why I tune in. I like to see the different colors she uses. On the first show of this new season I liked the gold/copperish color she was wearing. I thought it looked great on her. The only thing I consistently hate are those over the top eyelashes she wears. The falsies seriously detract from the makeup. 

I don't know about anyone else but, I don't get to see vibrant makeup looks on WOC (or women period) on TV often. I like watching Kat Von D on Miami & LA Ink for these same reasons._

 
I second you, I love seeing all the vivid colors she wears. Even if I wouldn't wear it myself I like seeing it. And her eyes always match her clothes. I definetely think a makeup artist does her makeup. & I agree, Kate Von D is the shit.


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Nov 23, 2007)

I like her makeup, I think it is fun!!!!! I look forward to seeing each episode with what drama is happening next along with what eyeshadow she will be wearing to match her outfits.  That is fun to me.  Besides, her makeup is no more extreme than a lot of girls on here posting their skills.  It is entertainment and maybe that is what she is doing.  I loooove New York!!!


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Nov 25, 2007)

her mom needs to cut them ghetto ass nails and needs to ask her daughter for some money to get that grill of hers fixed too


----------



## Evey (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tomodachi_usagi* 

 
_her mom needs to cut them ghetto ass nails and needs to ask her daughter for some money to get that grill of hers fixed too_

 
LOL!!! And she needs to stop dressing like a 20 year old. She looks nasty.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 26, 2007)

HAHA her nails are so nasty


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 26, 2007)

sister patterson needs to GO HOME with those nails and teeth!


----------



## user46 (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_sister patterson needs to GO HOME with those nails and teeth!_

 
AND FOREHEAD!!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 26, 2007)

I think Sister Patterson is so funny tho...she really adds to the show lol. I like when she said Buddah needs to shut up his big, funky mouth. Hahah hilarious!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 26, 2007)

new york needs a breast reduction!! hahahaha her boobs are too big for her body so it kinda makes her look unproportional  lol i definitely agree that her makeup looks better than last seasons cuz its not as badly done and she would usually be squinting last season since her lashes were too heavy for her eyes!!


----------



## Evey (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyyyy <3* 

 
_new york needs a breast reduction!! hahahaha her boobs are too big for her body so it kinda makes her look unproportional lol i definitely agree that her makeup looks better than last seasons cuz its not as badly done and she would usually be squinting last season since her lashes were too heavy for her eyes!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think her boobs are the right size...it's just those push up bras she wears that make em look HUGE...if she would just wear regular bras or no bra at all she'd be ok (with a decent shirt of course lol).


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_I think her boobs are the right size...it's just those push up bras she wears that make em look HUGE...if she would just wear regular bras or no bra at all she'd be ok (with a decent shirt of course lol)._

 
pushup bra? she's straight up wearing bras 3 sizes too small to make them pop all out the turtle neck like that. hahaha.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, I have to admit that the boobs are not bothering as much as the lashes are.  The lashes weren't bothering me at all but now...I can't watch her blink cuz it hurts me.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_sister patterson needs to GO HOME with those nails and teeth!_

 
What about the weave and makeup job.  Her face always looks like an oil field.  We could solve our national oil crisis from her face alone.  Does she realize that there are other lipcolors besides red


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_What about the weave and makeup job.  Her face always looks like an oil field.  We could solve our national oil crisis from her face alone.  Does she realize that there are other lipcolors besides red
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
lol buuuuupppppp ! haha


----------



## Evey (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it just me, or does sister patterson always look like she smells something funky? LOL


----------



## Divinity (Nov 28, 2007)

I've just conceded that New York is over the top and this is just reflected in her appearance from boobs to make-up to clothing to hair...the works.  It's just who she is, BUT it is hella tacky.  I'm waiting for her to fall over from the weight of her chest.  I nearly fell over laughing last season when she freaked out in the hot air balloon over her synthetic hair AND watched her false lash almost fly off one eye on the boat ride.  I bet her make-up is done by an artist and although it is a bit much, like I said, it suits her.  The drama is just so entertaining I can't pull myself away!  Don't even get me started on Patterson....the woman looks like a man.


----------



## Saleemah (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyyyy <3* 

 
_new york needs a breast reduction!! hahahaha her boobs are too big for her body so it kinda makes her look unproportional  lol i definitely agree that her makeup looks better than last seasons cuz its not as badly done and she would usually be squinting last season since her lashes were too heavy for her eyes!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She wasted good money on those boobs!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Nov 28, 2007)

What about the money she makes?  You think she makes a lot of money from all the ratings she gets?


----------



## Divinity (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_ What about the money she makes?  You think she makes a lot of money from all the ratings she gets?_

 

How do you think she paid for her boobies?  And mommy's boobies?


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Dec 6, 2007)

*her boobs looked so good when she was on flavor of love 1.. they were the perfect natural like cone shape hahaha now their like freaking jlos bouncy buttcheeks or something llol*


----------



## Evey (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_How do you think she paid for her boobies? And mommy's boobies?_

 
HER MOM GOT BOOBS?! WHERE?! Last time I saw her in this ugly yellow dress and her boobs looked GROSS...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

her breasts are about my size but im bigger in the waist. I like her boobs.. not in a sick 13 year old boy way.. i think it goes with her whole "thing". big boobies, Big hair, big lips, big lashes, big personality. It fits her better though I think she looked her best in Flavor of Love 2. I mean her make up was more natural, her hair was kinda nice, and her body was nice.

IM contradicting myself.. huh?


----------

